# Anti Trappers on You tube



## Trapping God (Apr 14, 2009)

This sickens me. I Am an avid trapper and i was on you tube and noticed a bunch of anti trapping videos full of clips of animals suffering in conibear traps and struggling in drowning sets. I noticed that every comment on these videos were very mean and dissaproving of trapping. People saying that trappers need to burn in [email protected]# and go die somewhere. I think someone should remove those videos because it is slamming the trapping community. Everybody on this forum should go on you tube and comment on those videos and show them that only 1 out of 20 animals suffer in traps. Plz i want trapping to be around for my kids.


----------



## KSCATMAN (Apr 17, 2009)

Go back there and tell them to look up "Trapping,Destroying the Myth" video.It more than likely won't change their point of veiw!


----------



## wildcats10 (Feb 26, 2009)

Why would all those anti-trappers even want to watch that? thats not what trapping is about. Not animals suffering. I think the person that made that video is an idiot. I am very upset about that video and needs to be removed from youtube. those people need to know what they are talking about before they go tell the whole population lies. With that video right there helps the whole anti- trapping thing because they only showed the misery and suffering. I am very mad. And they leave such cruel comments like "all trappers are monsters" or "all trappers should die" one guy even said he wants to shoot all trappers in the back of the neck. This is just pathetic. The video is call crying shame. I think its a shame that they spend their time making videos like that. Wow.


----------



## wildcats10 (Feb 26, 2009)

And by the way....I am only 14 but i have a very strong opinion about all the anti-trappers and hunters because i love it so much. I would die if they took those rights away from us. I really hope people care about this.


----------



## trappermick (Sep 27, 2009)

it amuses me that these greenies or antis as you call them protest about trapping and hunting in general but then turn around and say that trappers should die and be shot in the back of the neck sounds very hypocritical to me the trouble is most of them are ill informed and educated to be anti what they dont realise especially here in australia if they did get hunting banned it would not take long for the feral populations to get in plagues then what happens they start to run poison programs for rabbits foxes wild pigs me personally i'd rather die a quick death then linger around for a few days dying from poison to me greenies or antis are hypocrits and have nothing better to do with their lives than to make life harder for others

yes thats right i dont like greenies


----------

